# Jake's Field, Willington Loop, Bedford



## allan01273

Hi All

Just signed up for this meet - look forward to seeing you there.

Don't think the postcode given is right - our sat nav couldn't find it? Please check it out.

Allan

Just a little reminder for me
52.139204, -0.381432


----------



## Mandi

I just had a quick look at the details and it says it is a "themed meet". Can someone tell me what that means. Never been to a meet or rally before, just wondered what is expected. If the theme is relaxing - I'm in?

:lol:


----------



## allan01273

Hi Mandi

We don't know what "theme" if any - we will relax, chill out, use the cycle way to Bedford and hopefully socialise in the evening with other motorhomers!

Hope to see you there


----------



## 88781

Hi If you have a look at the rallies and meets that is currently on offer, (bottom of front page) you will notice that the 'themed' feature relates to the type of rally or meet shown,
i.e standard, show, or adult only plus many other themes, if there is nothing highlighted on the description, then the meet/rally is usually a relaxed affair.

Someone from the rally staff can perhaps explain in more detail.

Regards MnD :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

As this is an informal MEET that Pooley has set up himself if you have any queries please contact him via a pm regarding it.

As far as I am aware there is no theme it is just an informal meet.


Jacquie


----------



## Mandi

Thanks, I might see if we can make it - I can do relaxed :lol:


----------



## patp

Oh yes me toooo. I can do very relaxed especially if this weather holds out!
 
Look forward to seeing you there
Pat


----------



## thesnail

*Abba at Willmington*

Pooley has asked me to post this as he is now in France recovering his "Bug"

There is an Abba tribute in Bedford on Friday 23rd cost £16 but there are concessions also group discounts if we have enough go.

If anybody is interested they can PM me and I will relay the numbers to John.

He has told me that there are a lot of other goings on over the bank holiday, 
Drag racing, 23-26 (santapod.com)

Guided walk around Bedford Sun 25th.

Sun & Mon medieval day at Bronham mill.

Athletic meeting at stadium 2 miles away.

So you can have either a busy time or a gentle stroll/ bike ride along the river.

Bryan (the snail)


----------



## marionandrob

If you feel seriously mad there is a place just north of Bedford called Bodyflight where you can do indoor skydiving in a giant vertical wind tunnel!
I did it last year as my daughter booked it for me as a birthday present!
It is great fun but you do need to book!

Marion


----------



## Guest

The Snail, in listing the entertainments near to this event, missed one great source of amusement for those staying on the field. It will be our very first night in a MH ever. So there will be plenty of opportunities for nudging your partner saying something like, "Come and see what the silly b*ggers are doing NOW!"

I would ask if someone see us doing something REALLY stupid, please come over and stop us!

Tco


----------



## thesnail

*Newbies entertainment*

Tickets will be available for this event to all MHF members, bring your own chair, drinks, and a packed lunch.



The Snail


----------



## Frantone

*warning to members*

*Do not drink with the snail!!!!!*
He should have government health warnings tattooed on his forehead.  
TonyP


----------



## thesnail

It's not that the I drink a lot it's just that I have no resistance and am easily led astray by the red wine drinking members I meet at MHF rallies 

 

The Snail


----------



## Frantone

*Led astray?*

If my memory serves me well then you were not led astray but led away!!!!
TonyP


----------



## thesnail

*post code/GPS for Jakes Field*

The post code comes up exactly on my Tom Tom but if you need the GPS this is it

N52deg 14' 41" W0deg 22' 41

Hope you can find it OK,

See you there

Rosemary


----------



## 91197

Al "01273 from pooley i did not post a post code as did not know it however the Lat Long is Nth52degrees 08' 42" West 0 degrees 22' 42" hope that helps all the very best pooley


----------



## Mandi

Should be along sometime on Saturday. TCO, we are new to motorhoming too so can make fools of ourselves together!

Regards.


----------



## vicdicdoc

Either 'TheSnail' GPS is registering Chinese positions or [more lightly] they have been hitting the French wine [again] :wink: 
. . . The correct GPS is N52deg 08' 41" & W0deg 22' 41" 
See you there !


----------



## allan01273

This should do it  Willington loop


----------



## Guest

allan01273 said:


> This should do it  Willington loop


Judging by the photo, there is a rally on there already ( must be a regular rally field)

Tco


----------



## davenlyn

We are all packed up and ready to go, what time can we get onto the site?
Looking forward to seeing everyone  

Lynne and Dave


----------



## thesnail

*sitting in the sun shine at Jakes field*

No red win Vic (maybe a few G&T's) according to my Tom Tom I am now at N52 deg 08' 21" W O deg 22' 51"

The entrance is down a lane opposite Beauchamp Rd through a couple of gates.

The field is flat and I'm assured is gravel underneath the grass so no trouble with getting bogged down.

See you all on site

Bryan


----------



## Guest

great welcome - superb crowd of campers


----------



## Guest

We've just got home from our first meet (and trip) Barbara and I thoroughly enjoyed the whole thing. I made a long list of things we needed, only found one thing on the van that didn't work, (off to the dealer in the morning). There were enough people there for me to share out my stupid questions, but not too many to make one feel intimidated. 

We are only sorry we had to miss out on the pub visit. - maybe next time(?)

Tco


----------



## Mandi

Just stayed the one night at Jakes Field. What a smashing bunch of people and some of them every so slightly mad. Great Saturday evening and what a lovely welcome for a first meet. Only sorry the weather did not hold out for those who remained. Hope to do it all again soon.

:lol: 

BTW the dog enjoyed the social side too - both human and canine.


----------



## davenlyn

Thank you Pooley for a really good meet. We enjoyed it despite the weather. Sorry we missed the Sat afternoon barbie, but the lunch in the pub was great. The location is wonderful, we got the bus into Bedford on the Saturday and would have done a lot more exploring if the weather had been better. The company was pretty good too   

Lynne and Dave


----------



## patp

Many thanks Pooley for a great weekend. We too thought it was a great venue with a great crowd.
We left a day early to go to Crick Narrow Boat Show - drove all the way there - right into the car park - only to be told it was cancelled due to the weather!!  
Woosy lot these narrow boat people :roll: :lol: 
Pat


----------



## Guest

patp said:


> We left a day early to go to Crick Narrow Boat Show - drove all the way there - right into the car park - only to be told it was cancelled due to the weather!!
> 
> Pat


There are some very disgruntled exhibitors who complained about the nature of the closing and chaotic results. It seems that a PA announcement was made to the _visitors_ telling them to go back out and collect their entrance fees on the way. There was, it seems no announcement to the exhibitors about how they were to act. Security tried to get them to leave their valuable stock and get out of the gate. Not unnaturally, most of them refused to do this and tried to get their vehicles in to remove said stock. This proved difficult to do in the circumstances.

There is a feeling that either there was no evacuation plan for exhibitors or if there was, it didn't work. We drove past the site around midday and although it was a _bit_ windy, I have known it worse there several times.

For the serious buyers, Monday is mostly the day they sign on the dotted. That is why the last day is always reckoned to be the payday for the traders. The organisers may have trouble filling the site next year. Words like "amatuerish" and "incompetent" are being banded around amongst the exhibitors. (this is the first year I have not been in their number). A sad end to what has in the past been a good show.

Tco


----------



## allan01273

*Willington Loop*

Thanks Pooley for arranging this great weekend. Lovely site, good company, just a shame about the weather. Excellent cycle routes around - next time we want to go the other way to Sandy if the rain stops!!! so PLEASE can we have another meet/rally here  
Finally had to say goodbye to the Teddy Balloon today  !

Hope to meet up with you all on another rally/meet soon.

Allan, Dorothy & James


----------



## meurig

*Jakes Field*

Hi to one and all, 
thanks for a great weekend had a smashing time. Its nice to see our good buddys and to meet new friends.
Thanks once again lets hope it on next year (or before)......John & Lin  
ps: has Sandra & Rodger gone walkabout yet ?????????????? :roll:


----------



## talbot28

*photo*

hi to every one we met down there ,just managed to get one photo off my camera has it as now died ,
Alan (talbot28)


----------

